# Uber driver father has tested positive, 17 year old son dead.



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ations-coronavirus-suffered-septic-shock.html


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

*Just hours later, health officials said there may be an 'alternate explanation' and that his death would be further investigated by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention *


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Fear mongerers

Screw our government


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

So sad. Kids dying from this. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ations-coronavirus-suffered-septic-shock.html


Don't care


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> So sad. Kids dying from this. &#129318;‍♀


It's still a very small segment of those who die from it. If there is a silver lining, it's that it mostly leaves the young alone.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

17 year old boy, 18 year old man. At 17 you are nearly your full height and weight. You are old enough to enlist in the armed forces.

When I think "kid", or "child", I think someone who is under 14, and I'm personally not aware of anyone that young dying from corona virus. This virus is still not killing kids, at least as I would consider a kid to be.... which is someone who is not yet physically an adult. 18 is an abitrary legal distinction, there is no biological significance.

People under 40 have statistically low death rates.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's still a very small segment of those who die from it. If there is a silver lining, it's that it mostly leaves the young alone.


That may be, however, when young people do not practice social distancing and contract COVID-19 they become carriers.
Even though they do not suffer major symptoms, they will spread the virus to others.

Guess what happens when that young tyke hugs and kisses grandma and grandpa. They may very well hand them a death sentence. They may be "indestructible" in their minds ,but they *WILL* pass it on to others.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's really sad, but there's not much the father could do this thing is just spreading.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Don't care


It's said that the virus takes the life of a young man and somehow skips over a despicable human being such as yourself.

That's what really saddens me.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Fear mongerers
> 
> Screw our government


Prince Charles tested positive recently and now this. Initially the media was spin doctoring the old were the most vulnerable to the virus. Guess not.

Anyhow, sounds like you have a better idea that would help with the pandemic? Care to share?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Prince Charles tested positive recently and now this. Initially the media was spin doctoring the old were the most vulnerable to the virus. Guess not.
> 
> Anyhow, sounds like you have a better idea that would help with the pandemic? Care to share?


Yes. Wash your hands 6 to 7 times a day an disinfect any areas like your car others come into contact with 2 to 3 times a day. Stop hoarding products an walking around in fear.

Reopen businesses were the majority of poorer Americans work. Stop trying too destroy our economy and in the process hurt the most vulnerable of our society. That's all.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Daily Mail? Really?

I really liked their story about the house mum who had an alien baby.

Did the National Enquirer have the day off?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Daily Mail? Really?
> 
> I really liked their story about the house mum who had an alien baby.
> 
> Did the National Enquirer have the day off?


Is this the same paper that had the Bat Boy on the cover all time? I'm pretty sure Bat Boy would never catch the virus!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> It's said that the virus takes the life of a young man and somehow skips over a despicable human being such as yourself.
> 
> That's what really saddens me.


Don't care


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> It's said that the virus takes the life of a young man and somehow skips over a despicable human being such as yourself.
> 
> That's what really saddens me.


Stay sad snowflake. That's your normal disposition.....


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Long Island driver passed away.

https://nypost.com/2020/03/25/uber-...rking-to-avoid-coronavirus-dies-from-disease/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Don't care


Sit down and be quiet.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's still a very small segment of those who die from it. If there is a silver lining, it's that it mostly leaves the young alone.


It's a non-existing segment, because that kid died of other serious conditions. COVID-19 was also present, but not cause of death.

In Italy, with its thousands of deaths, the youngest person to die of COVID-19 was in the late 30s. And there, too, other serious conditions were objectively the main reaon the gentleman died.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> That may be, however, when young people do not practice social distancing and contract COVID-19 they become carriers.
> Even though they do not suffer major symptoms, they will spread the virus to others.
> 
> Guess what happens when that young tyke hugs and kisses grandma and grandpa. They may very well hand them a death sentence. They may be "indestructible" in their minds ,but they *WILL* pass it on to others.


Hmmmm, so the truck driver that has to be out to get food to the stores? Would you think the same of him if he brought it home to his family?

How about the utility workers that have to work so you have Netflix and can flush your toilet. You gonna demean him too if he brings it home to his wife and kids?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Yes. Wash your hands 6 to 7 times a day an disinfect any areas like your car others come into contact with 2 to 3 times a day. Stop hoarding products an walking around in fear.
> 
> Reopen businesses were the majority of poorer Americans work. Stop trying too destroy our economy and in the process hurt the most vulnerable of our society. That's all.


Oh and by the way Prince Charles to kiss my ass


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Is this the same paper that had the Bat Boy on the cover all time? I'm pretty sure Bat Boy would never catch the virus!


It's not just the DM. Granted this latest bit of tabloidly sensationalism was actually quite educational for once -o:

You simply. Cannot. Make. This. Up. The Corona virus challenge brought to you courtesy of the Millennial Village Idiots on social media. Online influencer cultural stupidity really evolved since the days of eating tidal pods. Only in America folks....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/american-scum-who-licked-toilet-21749819
Here's his idiot sibling

http://globalnews.ca/news/6718358/tiktok-toilet-seat-lick-coronavirus/
It's idiots like these why doctors should have the right to opt out of exercising the Hippocratic Oath


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Hmmmm, so the truck driver that has to be out to get food to the stores? Would you think the same of him if he brought it home to his family?
> 
> How about the utility workers that have to work so you have Netflix and can flush your toilet. You gonna demean him too if he brings it home to his wife and kids?


I think that's a little irresponsible and ill informed. Compare stupid kids and their enablers with people trying to continue to do what keeps this economy going is just something I can't even entertain.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> It's said that the virus takes the life of a young man and somehow skips over a despicable human being such as yourself.
> 
> That's what really saddens me.


And you wishing death to a moron makes you the same.



Soldiering said:


> Oh and by the way Prince Charles to kiss my ass


Camila, is that you?


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Reopen businesses were the majority of poorer Americans work. Stop trying too destroy our economy and in the process hurt the most vulnerable of our society. That's all.


Suppose stores are open and those workers get sick. Financially, that's a hole they won't get out of very easily even if they have health insurance. On top of that the store will have to close for disinfecting, or the store will stay closed to avoid any legal troubles from people catching a disease there.

And I'm excluding the possibility of overcrowded hospitals. Imagine you get in a car crash and need critical care. The hospital WILL turn you down if they're overrun with virus cases. A survivable accident can be deadly in those circumstances.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Wash your hands. Disinfect your crotch area too. At least 20 seconds.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Democrat/Liberal Governors hire liberal officials. They are mated at the hip with 90% of the U.S. media. They don't give a damn about any of us...even before we're born.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It sucks when anyone dies, let alone a fellow driver, but that doesn't mean we shut the entire country down. 

This is the flu season and peak flu month is February and now into March, each and every year since forever, people with weakened immune systems pass away, in this country 153 each day in recent years.

Even when people get sick rarely do they even have major effects let alone die.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I think that's a little irresponsible and ill informed. Compare stupid kids and their enablers with people trying to continue to do what keeps this economy going is just something I can't even entertain.


Their lives and the lives of their families are somehow less important?

how odd.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Their lives and the lives of their families are somehow less important?
> 
> how odd.


Who? The stupid kids like the one on the Florida YouTube saying "if I get coronavirus, well, I get coronavirus, it's not going to stop me from partying", His life is not less important, but people like that are placing the hard working people working in hospitals, delivering to your home, driving trucks are being jeopardized because this jerk is now taking up a bed.
Yes that bimbo has contracted COVID-19 and of course his tune has changed.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Who? The stupid kids like the one on the Florida YouTube saying "if I get coronavirus, well, I get coronavirus, it's not going to stop me from partying", His life is not less important, but people like that are placing the hard working people working in hospitals, delivering to your home, driving trucks are being jeopardized because this jerk is now taking up a bed.
> Yes that bimbo has contracted COVID-19 and of course his tune has changed.


When you figure out kids and stupidly, clue us in


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> That may be, however, when young people do not practice social distancing and contract COVID-19 they become carriers.
> Even though they do not suffer major symptoms, they will spread the virus to others.
> 
> Guess what happens when that young tyke hugs and kisses grandma and grandpa. They may very well hand them a death sentence. They may be "indestructible" in their minds ,but they *WILL* pass it on to others.


I think at this point we're all carriers, we just don't know it because it's so hard to get tests. If they tested everyone in the states, we'd see that almost everyone has it and therefore social distancing is moot. I don't understand why everyone had to quarantine. Why not quarantine those susceptible to the virus and let the rest of us go about our lives. We'd get it, get sick, recover and build up immunity. My brother says that he thinks he went through this twice. Once in December and again in January. Wasn't that before we'd heard of Covid? If we'd done that, we'd be over it by now.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I think at this point we're all carriers, we just don't know it because it's so hard to get tests. If they tested everyone in the states, we'd see that almost everyone has it and therefore social distancing is moot. I don't understand why everyone had to quarantine. Why not quarantine those susceptible to the virus and let the rest of us go about our lives. We'd get it, get sick, recover and build up immunity. My brother says that he thinks he went through this twice. Once in December and again in January. Wasn't that before we'd heard of Covid? If we'd done that, we'd be over it by now.


Testing is the big issue and more important we have a bloated Orange Liar who everyday tells the same lie over and over again with his enablers just sitting there giving love eyes like my dogs do. My grand daughter and daughter in law have serious symptoms but Kaiser has them quarantine in place till they get more test. WTF!!!! And even a few minutes ago this lying piece of orange turd keeps saying we do the most testing than any other country in the world. How about my family?

I know,,,,I know....it's all Obama's fault.

In the past , it was amusing when this man lies every time he gets a mic in front of his swollen orange head as though he's talking to the rest of his enablers wearing maga hats in this country. Now it's affecting people like my family when they're bumbling the supply chain.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Testing is the big issue and more important we have a bloated Orange Liar who everyday tells the same lie over and over again with his enablers just sitting there giving love eyes like my dogs do. My grand daughter and daughter in law have serious symptoms but Kaiser has them quarantine in place till they get more test. WTF!!!! And even a few minutes ago this lying piece of orange turd keeps saying we do the most testing than any other country in the world. How about my family?
> 
> I know,,,,I know....it's all Obama's fault.
> 
> In the past , it was amusing when this man lies every time he gets a mic in front of his swollen orange head as though he's talking to the rest of his enablers wearing maga hats in this country. Now it's affecting people like my family when they're bumbling the supply chain.


Was wondering how long it would take for the victim blame game and bitter partisan politics via #TrumpDerangementSydrome (akaTDS) to emerge in this thread. So much irrational and misplaced anger here.

O.K.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242179066024857601
nvm this priceless TDS bitcoin from Patient Zero aka the *C*onstantly *N*egative *N*ews network. The MSM pioneer who made TDS a household name. By generously allowing our unpaid POTUS (*the FIRST POTUS who voluntarily DOES NOT draw an executive salary to date*) to live rent free in its organizational head ever since the 2016 landslide.....

http://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/politics/donald-trump-gallup-approval-polling/index.html
Despite the wailing and lamenting by Progressive Left biased MSM and social media on how the govt is mishandling Covid-19 outbreak, the POTUS approval ratings sits at 49% as of 3/22/2020...

http://news.gallup.com/poll/203207/trump-job-approval-weekly.aspx
So try to refocus your misplaced anger towards the real factors (i.e LOCAL GOVERNMENT OFFICIALS GAMING THE SYSTEM) that is the real obstacle hindering the medical help you need for your family. And not the likes of the federal government, or ignorant, non professional influencers on both mainstream news and social media. Or multi million dollar net worth celebs/professional athletes. Whom all mysteriously seem able to access testing when the general public can't. Even when they lacked symptoms....

http://abc11.com/health/celebrities-get-covid-19-tests-raising-concerns-of-inequality/6028357/

And especially avoid being influenced by mentally ill, D lister Hollywood celebs like this one on social media:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242894756415332352
Who claims to be as sick as a dog. But denied Covid-19 testing to diagnose her upset stomach. Yet had just enough strength to spam her [email protected] feed with SIX tweets and a suspicious looking PR photo op of her weakened condition. A failed, politically driven PR stunt which has backfired, given the degree of salty feedback in the comment section. Because seriously. That PR stunt was equivalent to demanding pregnancy testing in the ER for a twisted ankle. -o:

So the next time you opt to go on an irrational anti Trump rant, just remember the likes of lying, Hollywood attention seeking THOTs like this D lister. *Who** selfishly deprived genuinely ill virus patients a hospital bed like your family members in the process. *And especially since this **** was terminally afflicted with a lethal combination of Attention Syndrome Disorder and TDS _long _before the Covid-19 outbreak.


----------

